# New finery for your mods



## Kurt Yeo (20/12/18)

Big thanks and thumbs up to OG Leather Works for the epic leather sleeve. Love it












Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10 (20/12/18)

Chad has really knocked this out the park.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/12/18)

@Kurt Yeo He is so glad you like it dude. @jm10 He is loving it to be honest lots of work but loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/18)

I might have to get a billet cover. 

These are very cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/18)

Looks amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)

These products are not sold by Sir Vape, I am merely a proud father showing off my sons skills.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)

​Hellfire Cobra sleeve

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingB (21/12/18)

Anything for a pulse 80w ?


----------



## BigGuy (21/12/18)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ogleather/

Rather ask questions here as some people might take offence to me answering questions about a non registered vendor on the eciggsa forum.


----------



## VapingB (21/12/18)

Thank you


----------



## JB1987 (21/12/18)

These are amazing, I place an order request for my Noisy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/18)

@JB1987 yeah got it as soon as he has a gap he will get onto it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (23/12/18)

BigGuy said:


> @JB1987 yeah got it as soon as he has a gap he will get onto it.



Thanks @BigGuy , no rush.


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/12/18)

Really great craftsmanship

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (24/12/18)

some nice work !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/18)

Thats such an amazing talent. I cant even stitch a button to a shirt. Absolutely amazing craftsmanship!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (27/12/18)

@SmokeyJoe Yeah super proud dad, But alas i have to say i only gave him his good looks lol his mother gave him the talent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/18)

Feel like i want to buy a HE mod just so that i can get one of these sleeves. Serious FOMO


----------



## jm10 (27/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Feel like i want to buy a HE mod just so that i can get one of these sleeves. Serious FOMO



Not only for HE, i saw they made for the noisy cricket, double barrel and orion pod system, best to contact @BigGuy and maybe they might be able to get the template and make you something


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)

Guys rather Join the group OG Leather on facebook i have no issues posting photos etc but i dont think its fair on paying vendors if i am answering questions on my sons business here. He is too young to be a member here or to belong to most of the facebook pages. Thanking you in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (28/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (28/12/18)

BigGuy said:


>




Can't wait to get my hands on this one


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

BigGuy said:


>



Your son got skills.leather working is complexed but ,easy when you know what your doing.you should get him into saddle making if he's not already doing that


----------



## BigGuy (30/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Is it perhaps possible for your son to shoot a sped up video showing how he makes one from scratch. Would love to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/1/19)

@SmokeyJoe i am sure that is possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (4/1/19)

Recieved the beauty today, excellent workmanship.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BigGuy (7/1/19)

Another epic piece from the Ligtie.


----------



## BigGuy (7/1/19)

He is on fire.


----------



## BigGuy (11/1/19)

​


----------



## BigGuy (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (7/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/3/19)

BigGuy said:


>



Wow, this looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (8/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/3/19)

@BigGuy , I'm not sure as it is a difficult design, but can your chap make a sleeve for an Armour Pro mod?


----------



## BigGuy (4/4/19)

Thought i should brag a bit, hows this for a Cover for my Nugget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (3/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/6/19)

Congrats on the great review from the one and only Bogan!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (26/6/19)

BigGuy said:


> Thought i should brag a bit, hows this for a Cover for my Nugget.



How do I go about getting one of these for my BB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/6/19)

Amir said:


> How do I go about getting one of these for my BB?



Facebook - search for OG leather. Order form is on the site

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (26/6/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Facebook - search for OG leather. Order form is on the site



Any alternatives? I don't have the facebook

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/6/19)

Amir said:


> Any alternatives? I don't have the facebook


Maybe contact Sirvape 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (26/6/19)

Amir said:


> Any alternatives? I don't have the facebook



ogleatherza@gmail.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BoboVA (14/8/19)

Hands from that place. Very cool!


----------

